# Gained weight, tired but still on antidepressants, what's wrong???



## violetscarletblue (Apr 24, 2012)

So I've been taking fluoxetine for the past year and a half and it's been good with one or two downs. I lost weight in the first year on it, and I had motivation and I was actually feeling really happy. But for the last few weeks I'm very fatigued, extremely tired - the last few days I missed a lot of college just so I could sleep most of the day. 

I can't find the motivation to do anything but sleep, eat and sleep more. Only reading books keeps me entertained and sometimes TV shows. I have gained 8 kilos in the past few months! Thats 1.3 stone I think? This never happens to me. 

What's wrong? Mentally/emotionally I feel great. Introverted as usual, just a bit more since now I feel awful about my self-image. I don't know whats happening to me, is the fluoxetine not enough?
:sad:​


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmm, someone I know felt this way and it turned out she was anemic, not a big deal, they just needed to take iron tablets. When in doubt ask an expert - can you get to a nurse/doctor to ask some questions? And despite how difficult it is (I know), if at all possible try to get some exercise in. It does help with energy and focus.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Might be time to switch meds, I'd ask the doctor. My wife was on something that made her sleep about 20 hours a day. For about 3 months I hardly saw her. They found something else that worked & got her out of bed. Sometimes a medicine will wear off. The good it does decreases but the side effects remain. Or it could be they just need to reduce the dose. Me, I'm on generic Paxil. If I take 10 mg a day for over a week I'll starting sleeping 14 hours a day & I'm too tired to do anything. If I break it in half I have a lot more energy & no depression. If I skip it completely I'll start getting depressed in about 2-3 months.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

violetscarletblue said:


> So I've been taking fluoxetine for the past year and a half and it's been good with one or two downs. I lost weight in the first year on it, and I had motivation and I was actually feeling really happy. But for the last few weeks I'm very fatigued, extremely tired - the last few days I missed a lot of college just so I could sleep most of the day.
> 
> I can't find the motivation to do anything but sleep, eat and sleep more. Only reading books keeps me entertained and sometimes TV shows. I have gained 8 kilos in the past few months! Thats 1.3 stone I think? This never happens to me.
> 
> ...



It sounds like possible chronic fatigue syndrome or maybe like me, a combination of CFS and gluten intolerance. You might look into books like 'Potatoes Not Prozac,' 'The Mood Cure', and one I can't remember the title about 'Chronic Fatigue Syndrome in the 21st Century', Plus - Google GAPS-Gut And Psychology Diet, SCD Diet, gluten free...it has only been a month, but I was on anti-depressants for 5 years and I'm off now and haven't felt this alive and and healthy in years all due to cutting out sugar, gluten, and processed foods. Yes - it means eating veggies and fruits and eggs and grain-fed white meats and cooking more, but I'll keep that up forever if I don't ever again have to face the side-effects and slowly-decreased help from anti-depressants! You're not alone, no matter what you find helps, know that it is temporary! You don't have to feel this way forever. ((Hugs!))


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm on fluoxetine too and had spells of feeling really tired. Apparently malnutrition can be a big cause of fatigue and depression in the first place, so maybe have a blood test, see what you're deficient in and then work from there. I'm waiting on results for a blood test at the moment actually...
Another good thing is to just push yourself to do things. I always feel tired and like I cant be bothered to go out, but when I do (after about 30 minutes of being there) I feel better and forget the fatigue. Being outdoors really helps mood too.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

What you describe are also common side effects of anti-depressives. That's the thing about them; they make you feel great for a while, but there are so many other adverse effects of it.

That being said, speak to your GP, and ideally, try and find other ways of resolving the underlying issue(s). Anti-depressives ought to be a stopgap measure or a kickstarter for therapy, not a permanent treatment. Unfortunately it's often used as that, often because it's easier and far more comfortable than non-chemical therapy.

Still, like I said, see your GP. You may find the odd physician or medical student here, but most of us are laymen, perhaps with experience on the patient side.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm going to throw out a thought that is sorta hard to digest: I wouldn't trust doctors. The method in which they choose the anti-depressants often isn't the merit based operation you think it is, and they often sell them well to prevent having to give long explanations, or any explanations to people they think might not be intelligent or balanced enough to handle it.

In short: Everything is fine. Simply, open up Google and research some meds that you can ask the doctor about. I think 99% that is the problem here.

As a certified personal trainer, my best advice is always "find a social group that exercises" because otherwise we get bored with exercise and take weeks off while we wait to find the next "new fun motivating exercise routine" to do.

In your case though, weight seems secondary to you. You seem to care more about being happy in general. Sure, working out can help a bit, but there are many other factors to being happy, eh? What made you want to get on meds? You don't have to share it in a public forum where people are sometimes rude, though, but you can or you could pm me or someone else.

-MAPC student
-ACSM CPT


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I think this way already covered, but they may need to tweak your dosage. Sometimes you can become immune to the effects of the dosage they are giving, and they up it after a while. Sometimes they up it too much and you learn from experience what dose you need.


----------



## violetscarletblue (Apr 24, 2012)

Souled In said:


> In your case though, weight seems secondary to you. You seem to care more about being happy in general. Sure, working out can help a bit, but there are many other factors to being happy, eh? * What made you want to get on meds?* You don't have to share it in a public forum where people are sometimes rude, though, but you can or you could pm me or someone else.
> 
> -MAPC student
> -ACSM CPT


I didn't want to go on any meds but I didn't really have a choice. I was in a really bad place psychologically so I gave anti-depressants a chance. It was all good mostly until a few weeks ago. I can't even get out of bed I'm so tired. I sleep most of the day and night. :/


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

violetscarletblue said:


> I didn't want to go on any meds but I didn't really have a choice. I was in a really bad place psychologically so I gave anti-depressants a chance. It was all good mostly until a few weeks ago. I can't even get out of bed I'm so tired. I sleep most of the day and night. :/


I agree with looking at the dosage hun. There doesn't seem to be any other "major" factor that would cause this.

I know it is hard to get moving, so, maybe just ask someone for help in setting up the appointment and driving you over there.

Sorry it sucks so bad right now... : /


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Lots of possible causes
-depression coming back, check doses/meds. Don't apologise for being on medication. If you need it, you need it, you wouldn't feel guilty for needing insulin if you were a diabetic.
-underactive thyroid
-anaemia
-a nod to dietary intolerances, maybe, maybe....
-pregnancy! (this is not a joke...)

Best go and see your doctor. I'm sure you would benefit from a full assessment and some new advice.


----------



## violetscarletblue (Apr 24, 2012)

Souled In said:


> I agree with looking at the dosage hun. There doesn't seem to be any other "major" factor that would cause this.
> 
> I know it is hard to get moving, so, maybe just ask someone for help in setting up the appointment and driving you over there.
> 
> Sorry it sucks so bad right now... : /


Thank you  I have an appointment on wednesday. I'll talk with the doctor about it, I think I'll try to go on a higher dose, or change the meds cause my mum used to take fluoxetine as well in the past, and she became somehow resistant to it. :/


----------

